# Maybe I am asking too much for e-scrap on feeBay



## user 12009 (Dec 16, 2017)

I had five different e-scrap auctions on feeBay. Three sold pretty fast but the other two have sat and sat. One has 22 and one has 29 views but no watchers. I did research before pricing but I guess these were listed too high.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/132388333007
https://www.ebay.com/itm/142567096078

Can someone give me a more realistic sell price? Or make an offer?
I had to include all the fees and shipping in my asking price.

Also, I am getting ready to list hard drive greenboards. (a little more than 30 lbs) Any idea on a good ebay asking price?


----------



## everydayisalesson (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey Dan,

I would start your bidding at $15.99 for the top one and 39.99 for the bottom one. Another thing to consider is that its close to Christmas so a lot of people just don't have the extra money right now. Good luck.

Mike


----------



## goldsilverpro (Dec 16, 2017)

Hey, Dan. I thought you retired. Were you able to find someone to take over your business?


----------



## ARMCO (Dec 16, 2017)

Sent you a private message. Thanks


----------



## user 12009 (Dec 17, 2017)

goldsilverpro said:


> Hey, Dan. I thought you retired. Were you able to find someone to take over your business?


Sent you message.


----------



## user 12009 (Dec 17, 2017)

ARMCO said:


> Sent you a private message. Thanks


Sent you one too.


----------



## kernels (Dec 17, 2017)

The top auction has about $15 in Gold, the bottom one probably about $30-$40


----------



## im1badpup1 (Jan 3, 2018)

U think your asking too much? Try the guy selling a mobile phone pcb as 'high yield gold recovery' for about £35 incl postage!


----------



## shmandi (Jan 3, 2018)

im1badpup1 said:


> U think your asking too much? Try the guy selling a mobile phone pcb as 'high yield gold recovery' for about £35 incl postage!


Is that for 1 PCB? I was trying to sell 2lb for $19 + shipping but no luck. And it was from old mobile phones.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe the world has wised up.

...maybe thats too optimistic.

Ill second the 'everyones broke from christmas' post....but...

When taxtime comes around. your postings will be 10 times too cheap Dan.


----------



## im1badpup1 (Jan 3, 2018)

Yes one pcb lol. Looked all flashy and yellow i wonder what itll yield? About 0.08? I bought some old mobiles too see what kind of average they yield but think i paid too much, certainly with the work involved, about £1 each. On the oldest types some of the mlccs look good for palladium though.


----------

